# 19" wheels options in 5x105



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Search?


----------



## ajbarbato15 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ya I got that much, thank you for that though. Where I am confused is seeing poeple running Enkei EV5's or Rota Grids and what not. Last I checked, neither of these wheels come in a 5x105 bolt pattern. So I am safely assuming that they are using adapters to change their bolt pattern. So what I was actually looking for was more or less a list of actual 5x105 wheels in a 19" size.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Again, Search. LOL


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

ajbarbato15 said:


> Ya I got that much, thank you for that though. Where I am confused is seeing poeple running Enkei EV5's or Rota Grids and what not. Last I checked, neither of these wheels come in a 5x105 bolt pattern. So I am safely assuming that they are using adapters to change their bolt pattern. So what I was actually looking for was more or less a list of actual 5x105 wheels in a 19" size.


No...you have to SEARCH for 5X105 rims, and they will SHOW up in the SEARCH results. Doesn't get any clearer than that!!!


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Try here.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ajbarbato15 said:


> Ya I got that much, thank you for that though. Where I am confused is seeing poeple running Enkei EV5's or Rota Grids and what not. Last I checked, neither of these wheels come in a 5x105 bolt pattern. So I am safely assuming that they are using adapters to change their bolt pattern. So what I was actually looking for was more or less a list of actual 5x105 wheels in a 19" size.


No, they are usiong 5x105 patterns lol. Look on eBay, and Car Id, etc.


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have TSW Nardo's 19'' and love them.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Have you seen TSW Jarama, they look lush..........

TSW Alloy Wheels - the Jarama in hyper silver, gloss black and chrome | www.tsw.com


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

What color car? Verde V41 Regency's would look good on my black Eco in black.


----------



## spaulagain (Sep 12, 2012)

Devilz said:


> Have you seen TSW Jarama, they look lush..........
> 
> TSW Alloy Wheels - the Jarama in hyper silver, gloss black and chrome | www.tsw.com


What good does that do? TSW does not make them in 5x105. If you enter your vehicle data at TSW's site, nothing is available for Cruze. It's an odd bolt pattern that is why the OP is asking for sources because its very hard to find, and the selection is minimal, especially at a reasonable price.


----------



## spaulagain (Sep 12, 2012)

Here I found this site. I don't know their reputation or the quality of the wheel brands. But they have an amazing selection...

Wheels Tires Rims - Custom Car Truck Chrome Discount Cheap


----------

